# Possible move to Boston from Ireland



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, 

First off, I am Irish living in Ireland. I'm not im Dubai. We were originally looking at moving to Dubai hence I joined expatforum but we are now looking at Boston. 

My DH would be sponsored by his employer so on an L1 visa. He is looking into positions in his company. I would be looking to work in the US also so L2 visa. 

We have 2 kids: ages 3 & 4 so schools would be a priority. I would like to live in a nig enough neighbourhood, not in the city (that's too dear anyway!). Big enough suburb, safe enough, things to do, places to eat etc etc. 

Anyone got any words of wisdom etc for us! Tell us to move to Dubai and not Boston etc etc?? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Boston is a great town - with lots of leafy suburbs nearby (some with really good schools, even!). Depending on the job he has, it may even be possible to commute via public transit. The regional transit authority is the MBTA and you can check the maps on their website to see which communities are the best served: MBTA.com > Official Website for Greater Boston's Public Transportation System

I'm from the Boston area and that's where I go back when I visit the States. You'll hear the horror stories about the winter weather, but when you live there, it's something you just deal with. There is so much to do in the New England area overall - from the beaches of the Cape (Cod) to skiing in New Hampshire and Vermont (and Maine and western Mass). You're not that far from NYC if you want to go shopping or sightseeing there. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Bev, 

thanks so much for your reply. Having done some reading on the USA forum, I knew you were from the Boston area. 

My DH's company are based in Burlington. So probably don't want to be too far from that area but I work in pharma (senior QC analyst) and alot of those companies are based around Cambridge. All my DH has to do now is push for a job there, no pressure at all so! I've done some research about jobs for me there and I don't think it will be a problem. I've worked for a large pharma company for over 9 years now. 

I think Boston far outweights Dubai wrt positives. I've family in Washington who I would love to see more off. I worry about the extreme heat in Dubai to be honest. I know it can get hot/humid in Boston but not like Dubai. I don't mind cold winters with snow. At least the city would be equipped to deal with it, not like Dublin which grinds to a halt at 2cm of snow! We have one long miserable season here with summers providing only some heat. My DH is french/portuguese and longs for some heat. At least in Boston, there are seasons..I can cope with that. 

Thanks again for your reply, appreciate it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Burlington is to the north of Boston proper. It's a really nice area - very suburban and not far from New Hampshire, either. Huge shopping mall in Burlington and I think the schools in the area are generally pretty good. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Muffin1973 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi maybemove,

will keep an eye on your thread, we're moving to Boston for a few months at the end of March with my husband's work although I won't be working. We have no kids. 

Have no clue about Boston, but looking forward to finding out about it. We'll be put up somewhere near my husband's work, which I believe is based in the city centre.

Best of luck with it

Muffin


----------

